# What happens when you fall through?



## SCB502 (Oct 2, 2010)

Here's hoping it never happens but I want to be prepared. I am trying to learn all I can so my mind is ready. So I am asking all the guys that have fallen through the ice, what happens? Do you have any warning or are you just walking and all the sudden you are in the water? Do you go under or are you able to spread your arms and catch yourself? How big does the hole tend to be when you fall through? Has anyone ever had to struggle to find the hole if you were under?
I have watched the video on how to get out and I have ice spikes to help get out. I think I am prepared for the getting out part, just trying to prepare for the going in part.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Not trying to be funny, I make sure I'm not falling in. Not the first out and do a lot of scouting on the way, try to take the beaten path...things like that. Never fell in. Few yrs back, people were at Mosquito and a guy fell in(OGF'er) and he went to the laundromat and dried his clothes and came back. We opted to go to another part of the lake. Not worth it for a few fish!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

When it happens, it happens fast. I went in almost to my waist and hit bottom.
One second I was on solid ice (I had checked) and the next second I was standing on the bottom and darn lucky to be doing so. Never had a chance to react in any way other than to stretch my arms out in a reflex move. 
A friend of mine went through and under but was able to saved by others on the ice. Now he always carry's an ice spud bar held horizontally or a hardwood 2x2.
I wear a survival suit.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

heres a link you should watch if you havent already fm
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=109071


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I stepped in a big snow-covered ice hole once. My right leg - the full length. Mister, I pulled my leg out of the hole in record time! My brother went through up to his waste once at a Boat Launch...Usually, if a person falls through the ice, hypothermia sets in pretty quickly. Your arms and legs get numb as your blood is transfered to your vital organs. It's a survival thing. It's best to use your brain and be aware of the situation BEFORE something bad happens. Use an ice spud or some kind of pipe to hit the ice ahead of you. Keep an eye open for wide cracks in the ice. Stay away from areas known to have strong currents - because ice will be thin there.... and don't get intoxicated if there's any chance of thin ice in your location. Lots of people drown while intoxicated - especially snowmobilers riding at night.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

SCB502....I have been ice fishing for over fifty years.......Been thru 4 times!!!!!!!!!! First let me say that 99% of the time it came with out a warning....at least for me. There are no set sizes on the bad areas involved. I have been involved in one rescue....two older guys walking side by side....on their way off of the lake (Mogadore) only a foot or so from each other and one stepped on a bad spot.....and dropped straight down thru that spot in a flash....We were only thirty yards from them... in a shanty and heard all the ruckus....his buddy wasn't of any help to him...was to scared to even function.... He's "LUCKY" there were myself and my buddy....and by the way, we were the only 2 other guys on the lake that day. YOU CAN PREPARE....BUT IN TRUTH...YOU ARE NOT PREPARED FOR THAT SUDDEN IMMERSION INTO THAT FRIGID WATER....I BELIEVE THAT THERE ARE SURVIVAL INSTINCTS WITH IN US... THAT TAKE OVER AT THAT POINT. AS WITH ANYTHING THAT HAPPENS INSTANTANEOUSLY....FEAR DOES NOT COME INTO PLAY AS MUCH AS IT DOES AFTER THE FACT OF WHAT A DIFFERENT OUT-COME THERE COULD HAVE BEEN. HAVE YOU EVER BEEN WALKING ON VERY SLIPPERY CONDITIONS...TRYING TO BE EXTRA CAUTIOUS....SLIPPING AND SLIDING AS YOU GO FORWARD...THINKING OUT YOUR EVERY NEXT STEP (THATS PREPERATION) BUT AS YOU CONTINUE ON... YOUR TRACTION IMPROVES AND YOU FIND YOUR SELF TRYING TO CONTINUE ON IN YOUR MORE FASHIONABLE GAIT...YOU GO A WAYS ....YOUR CONFIDENCE ESCALATES.....THEN IN A SPLIT SECOND....''BAM' YOUR ON YOUR A$$. tHATS HOW YOU CAN FALL tHRU THE ICE.........FIRST RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NO ICE IS SAFE ICE........SECOND RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!NO ICE IS SAFE ICE. Lakes have springs/currents/run-off areas/etc. that all come into play.Slush cover/standing water areas/ snow cover/ stress cracks.....and on and on...One new trend that is catching on today is..... some guys are carrying spud bars and are using them to prod the ice ahead of them as they walk. See... I grew up ice fishing in an era that we didn't have these fancy augers to speed cut our holes....we had to chop (or spud) our holes with steel bars that had chisel heads on on one end and a "tee section" on the other end to hold on. No fancy sleds or shantys to transport all of our gear like today.....We carried it all... to our favorite spots. And we were much quicker to check the ice thickness with these "SPUD BARS" as we used them as "Walking Staffs" also.......... Sorry this has become a long read....Even as I begin to come to an end.... there is more that can be said about safety.....So I'll sum it up as my son.... who has been a para-medic/swat-medic/and a fire fighter for well over 20 years... has often mention this question. How come you are required to have a floation device on your boat for all on board? and youngsters under a certain age have to wear theirs....in warmer boating water and it's not a requirement.... that all who engage in ice fishing and prowl around on a potentially known hazzardous frozen lake surface dont have to wear flotation devices or at least have one in their posession...When you have felt the effects of freezing water upon your body and the quick numbness sensation that is quick to over take your body....having a piece of equipment that helps you float and give you an extra margin for survival just might be the true life saver.....I hope that each and everyone of you that ice fishes and has never been in the water.....never has to experience it in you life time as an ice fisher...BUT BEING PREPARED OR NOT........IF IT DOES HAPPEN...I flat can tell YA...IT WILL CHANGE YOUR LIFE AND THINKING................


----------



## RUDDER (Feb 5, 2005)

Survival suit and a spare change of clothes in the truck.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

if you pull a shanty, get a long rope to tie to the short pull rope that is provided with your shanty, create a loop to throw over your shoulder and pull that shanty a ways behind you, not only does it make pulling your shanty easier, it also gives you a long rope to use in case of an emergency. if someone goes in, you can use that long rope to throw to them and pull them out, and if you would happen to go in yourself, you can use that rope as a leader back to the hole where you went in should you go in at an angle. 

if you or someone goes in, once you get out, the biggest mistake you can make is to stand up!!!!! once you get out of the water, just start ROLLING away at least 10 feet. if you try to stand up right where you went in, 90% of the time, you are going to go right back in and trust me the 2nd time is not easier!!! roll away.

i've went in more times than i'd like to admit and it has sucked everytime. the pain that is associated with the cold is unbelievable, it hurts it's soo cold. 

definetly keep a change of clothes in your vehicle and always tell people where your going, what area you'll be in and when to be expected back.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

To add to my earlier post....Last ice season, I fished a new area, on a new lake with 2 other guys on a day that had loads of snow/slush/ and standing water on the lake.... As we got to a spot to fish....all was well....we set up within feet of each other, each in his own shanty....caught a few fish and then it really got slow. I decided to move only a few yards away, but still between my friends and still only a few feet from either one of them....Got out. walked a few paces...cut my new holes....walked back... grabbed the pull line on my shanty....returned to the new holes and was only one step from them...and on that step...before you could even blink....I dropped down to my waist....but my momentum kept the upper part of my body laying flat in the snow/and slush...I managed to get back out with out help....The point of all of this is....both of my friends weigh near or passed the 300# range and I only weigh 170# ....we,while getting to our set up spots... had walked all over this area... THATS JUST HOW CRITICAL...STEPPING ON THE WRONG SPOT CAN BE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My first break thru's came when I was 18 and 22 years old.........I then fished for the next 45 years without another incident until last season....."LUCK OR THE LACK OF IT"... STILL PLAY A GREAT ROLL.........SAFETY WISE I STILL SAY..... NEVER FISH WITHOUT A BUDDY OR ON LAKES OR PONDS THAT YOU WILL BE THE ONLY PERSON THERE.......I'VE BEEN GUILTY OF THIS , MOSTLY IN MY YOUNGER DAYS.....IF YOU GET INTO TROUBLE ALL BY YOUSELF YOUR ODDS OF A TRAGIC ENDING GO WAY UP.... I'LL NEVER ICE FISH ALONE AGAIN...EVEN IF IT MEANS NOT GETTING TO GO.......I'M GOING BACK TO CARRYING A "SPUD BAR" FOR JUST THE SAFETY REASON.....I ALWAYS HAVE "ICE PICK SAFETY SYSTEMS" AROUND MY NECK....BUT ALL OF THE SAFETY GEAR IN THE WORLD CANT TOTALLY GUARANTEE YOUR SAFETY .....WHEN WE'RE YOUNGER.... WE KINDA LIVE WITH THE BEING.... THAT BAD THINGS ONLY WILL HAPPEN TO THE OTHER GUY...AND NOT TO ME....IF YOU LOVE ICE FISHING SUCH AS I HAVE FOR OVER A HALF OF A CENTURY....I TRULY WISH EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU (THAT LOVE TO WALK ON THE WATER) A TOTALLY LONG AND HEALTHY/SAFE LIFE TIME... IF ENJOYING THIS FISHING TIME OF THE YEAR................................AND HOPE THAT YOU NEVER FIND YOURSELF IN THE WATER OR IN NEED OF THE SAFETY GEAR YOU MAY OR MAY NOT HAVE WITH YOU...


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Dont take any chances ! And wear a survival Suit ! Plus bring all that safety gear.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

After fishing all day, I fell through while we were packing up to leave. Very fast! I don't even remember breaking through or being in the water. One minute I'm walking to collect some scattered gear, then I'm wet up to my chest standing next to a large hole in the ice. My brother says I yelled as I fell through and was out by the time he looked up. I must have launched myself right back up out of the hole like a rocket. Thank God it held where my hands pushed off. Only the surface of my clothes were wet. Socks were soaked and boots had an inch of water in them. Walk back to the truck built up enough heat that it wasn't so bad. We were idiots for being out as long as we were. 3" of ice was good at start of day. Sagged and built up a little water on top as we fished-----should have known better-----I was not new to ice fishing at the time.


----------



## RUDDER (Feb 5, 2005)

Like you Tom, everytime Ive gone through the ice my adrenaline got me out just as quick as I went in.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Some of you might feel differently, but I feel this would save my life if I ever went through in water that's over my head. I only tie my boots to the top of my foot. That leaves 8 more eyes and 2 sets of hooks that have no laces tied if I ever needed to get them off quick. Water logged boots will be nothing more than 2 anchors pulling you down preventing you from getting in the horizonal position to either pick or roll your way out of the hole......Mark


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

I have read that your body's natural reaction to coldwater immersion is a gasp reflex. This is why a lot more people drown after going in than die of hypothermia. After reading this, I had to invest in a suit. I went with an Arctic Armor suit that floats you and maybe even a buddy. It is also completely water repellent and will quickly drain and retain it's insulating qualities (with proper undergarments...ie no cotton) after a dunking helping stave off hypothermia on a long walk in. I've never gone in myself and hope I don't have to give it a trial by fire but the added peace of mind, especially for my baby mama (!), is priceless. Like I said, I've never tested it and try to be as cautious as I can and not get over confident but they have videos on their site showing the suit in action and I think it makes ice fishing much safer. Also, the suit is very warm and keeps me more than comfortable on the coldest days. This is my third year with it and for $300, has made my ice fishing infinitely more enjoyable.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

it also depends on your age and physical condition to begin with. ive fallen through more times than i care to admit. but i never felt like my life was threatened. i know people wont like to hear this but i always felt like i still had control. you can tell youre going down but there is nothing you can do once youre falling through. ive never experienced the gasp reflex but ive never gone over my head either. i know ive hit bottom a few times but im not sure if i did every time or i used the ice to hold myself up. i remember one time i dropped my auger and had to bend down to pick it up off the bottom....and another time i had to ferry our gear back and forth from the ice to the shore......brrr...

it sucks, its an instant stinging, burning pain, like youve been lit on fire. its a sensory overload. 

these are the four times ive fallen through:

1. thawed shoreline
2. weak, dark, thin ice
3. ice that had broken apart and refrozen
4. ice weakened by a mucky, swampy area (ground heat...i think)

its something that i hope never happens to me again or any of you guys either.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

45yrs. plus on Ohio ice, once to my waist !! that sucked & swallowed! I will say this , I've been on questionable ice, & I hated the feeling!!! I vowed on my way off to reconsider my future on the ice, and made some guide lines right there,in the future I will always say something to my buddies in affect,keep your distance!!!6 feet ,apart ,if everybody goes in, then what? Cleats,SPUD BAR,POKER, mine will pop through 2.5" on one chuck! that is not enough ice to walk on safely! I don't blaze the trail !! unless I have company,experienced company!!!! Ice picks around my neck,50' rope, & knowledge of my path, current patterns , springs, & now,I bought a float,survival suit! So am I safe now,right? Not realistically, I always believe that today may be the day,that I may go in!! BE AWARE THAT WHEN YOU GO ICE FISHING,AND YOU TAKE FOR GRANTED THAT IT'S SAFE TO WALK ON OUT TO WHERE YOU SEE SOME GUYS,AND YOU ARE NOT PROPERLY EQUIPPED , YOU ARE PUTTING EVERYONE OUT THERE AT RISK ,AS WELL AS YOUR OWN ,DUMB, UNTHINKING A$$, IN A VERY BAAAAAD SITUAITION!!!!!!!!!!!! please DON'T BE THAT GUY,'CAUSE if I pull you out and I think you were CARELESS,,, YOUR GONNA GET A LITTLE SUMPIN EXTRA TO TAKE ON HOME WITH YA,I GUARANTEE YA!!!!!! YOU FALL THROUGH, AND IT'S MY HUMAN OBLIGATION TO NOT STAND-BY& WATCH YOU DROWN! THEN IT'S SUDDENLY NOT A FUN DAY FOR EVERYBODY, ANYMORE,,,,,,,"SOME GUY FELL-IN"!!! BE SMART! TAKE THE TIME TO GET THE RIGHT STUFF,TO HAVE FUN WITH ,TIME, AFTER TIME. I'm not some tuff-guy, just experienced, take it or leave it. --------sonar.................


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

SCB, take a look at the sticky by back lash at the top of this forum, great information there!

I have gone through up to my chest before and luckly it was just a bad spot. The surrounding ice was strong enough for me to get myself out on my own, but that is not always the case. It maybe one of the hardest things to do, but do not panic. The intial shock as stated is intense and one of the strangest & most painful things you'll ever experience. If you can not get out on your own, keep breathing, get your mind straight and do everything in your power to keep from drowning. Hypothermia will take much much longer to kill you than drowning, and this video reinforces that.


----------



## RUDDER (Feb 5, 2005)

Some people swim in this frigid water for fun......I never quite wrapped my head around this???


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I always have picks around my neck. Also use a spud bar----goes through in one hit on 2" or less. Purchasing an Arctic Armor suit this season. Have bagged rope in shanty to throw to someone else. None of your safety gear will do you any good if you choose to be on unsafe ice a long way out-------please be careful. I watched guys knowingly walk way out on 2" of ice last season. None of them were wearing survival suits. It would have torn me up if one of them had fallen through, and all I could do was call 911. I'm not coming to get you on 2" of ice!


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

I got an arctic armor suit right before last year's ice season. I can't say enough good things. I've been lucky enough not to have ever gone through the ice, but I'm sure it's scary and terribly painful. I do feel a bit safer with the suit on, knowing that it floats and will buy some time against hypothermia once out of the water. It's also ridiculously warm, allowing me to fish on sub-zero days with just a set of long johns underneath it, sometimes with a long sleeve tshirt, but that's about it...it's padded, has lots of pockets, and is completely windproof. I would definitely recommend one to anyone. It sounds like Ice Armor makes a nice suit as well, although their suits do NOT provide floatation(!).

Good ideas here about safety.. I have never used a longer rope than the one that's on my shanty, and may start towing it with a much longer one. I always have the orange picks around my neck, although I see at least 50% of ice anglers without them. I also try not to push my luck with early/late ice. A couple times I have, and it was a horribly nerve wracking experience that I don't want to repeat. I remember walking off mosquito two seasons ago on a day that 3 anglers reportedly fell through while walking back to shore by Linda's...boy what a scary walk back that was...you could see and hear the ice spider cracking below every step you took, and then trying to choose the route across that shove ice crack that 'looked' the safest and then taking that leap hoping for the best...ugh. That's one of those times you tell yourself that no fish is worth your life and that this is not a good idea. That said, there were at least 50 shanties out that day, so at the time I wasn't the only idiot...


----------



## devildog#1 (Jan 21, 2007)

last year I was fishing a small lake with 6" of ice all day followed my tracks back to the small pier that I walked out on and boom went through up to my waist just like that!! I popped out just as fast as I went in but huge wake up call!!!!! I am gonna be a little more cautious this year for sure. Quick question would wearing a life jacket over my coat help? or would the weight of wet winter clothes be to much to stay afloat? I can't afford a survival suit but I want to be as safe as I can!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

